# Nautilus vs Hatch



## mcraft173

I have a a series of Nautilus reels and my roommate has Hatch. From a pure functional standpoint, I dont see any real appreciable differences other than what you have already pointed out. I think you would be happy with either choice. Sort of like the high end premium 1500 pick ups. They will both do essentially the same thing with minor differences in function and major differences in aesthetics. 

I like my CCF-X2s (I have a 6/8, an 8/10, as well as one of the original CCF's sized for 8/9). Ive put plenty of reds and bones on the drag and never had an issue. I feel like CCF-X2s are comparable to the Hatch reels, but are cheaper, as you mentioned. Ive never had a tarpon on one, but if given the opportunity, I would not feel undergunned in the tackle department. 

One last thing to consider. Nautilus recently introduced the CCF-X2 Sliver King edition, it has the same drag as the other CCF-X2s, just a larger frame and spool. You should also know that the CCF-X2 8/10 and 10/12 have interchangeable spools. So in theory, you could buy one frame/drag assembly with a spool in each size and effectively have 2 different reels. This works well for me, as I typically only have the opportunity to fish for permit/tarpon once or twice a year.

Btw, I also like the fact that nautilus reels are made in florida. In a pinch/emergency situation, shipping in state to meet a deadline and paying less cost for overnighting may be a factor. I believe Hatch is in California.


----------



## MariettaMike

Yesterday there was a customer in a fly shop trying to make the same decision. He asked my opinion and I showed him the main difference between the NV-G 7-8 and CCF X2 6-8 is the NV-G has a non-reversable permananently sealed drag cartridge that from the outside appears to have more drag surface area, while the CCF X2 uses a similar drag design as the FWX and is held onto the frame by three allen screws with an O ring seal so you can change the retrieve.

The guys in the fly shop showed him the Hatch 7 plus, but recommended he use it for freshwater only.


----------



## jamarcusray

I'd go with a Nautilus. I own a Hatch 7+ and it is plenty nice, but I have heard a horror story or two about the drag completely falling apart in saltwater. The Nautilus guys are really great as well and plus they are made by Jesus himself right here in the USA.  http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/youtube/jesus-built-my-ccfx2/


----------



## Backwater

Coconutgrove, I'm going to spare you the details on this one. I've own Nautilus and there are pros and cons with these reels (as some stated above). But I've not owned and fished any Hatch reel, but I did spent some time with Bruce Chard talking about their drag system, the reel and the company itself and his experience with them in the tarpon dept.. His experience is good and says the drag will stop a freight train. I believe it. So it would be the reel I would consider for tarpon and big offshore stuff. But I have heard about some failures back some years ago and hopefully they've worked them out.

What I question is a reel that expensive really needed for what you are looking for. Coconutgroves, we all know you are all about brands and getting the latest coolest looking stuff that gets all the head nods.  I get it! But sounds like you are looking more for function at a certain price range, rather than what is the coolest thing. However, are you looking for that reel that looks best for those pics or whats going to work best for the budget you want to stay in?

Btw, Great post and great feed back so far!


----------



## paint it black

It's no secret that I am a Nautilus guy myself, my buddy (well respected guide) was a Hatch guy himself.
We'd banter back and forth about which reel is better, and we found ourselves at ICAST a couple years ago. So, my buddy tells me to go with him to meet the owner of Hatch that he wanted to introduce me to him, so I left my booth and went over with him. Now, I understand the show is quite busy, I myself had a booth at the show and it was pretty packed; but this was a time where the show was pretty slow, so we went over to talk to the guy. I don't know if he was having a bad day, or what his situation was at the time, but he was very dry and kind of an ass, to be honest. So, after walking away with this "what just happened" experience, I tell my buddy I'd like to introduce him to Kristen and Jesus over at the Nautilus booth. We spoke to them for a little while and went on our way. By the end of the show, my buddy that was fishing Hatch religiously made the switch over to Nautilus. 

I know both reels are high quality, and as stated above, it's kind of like comparing a two trucks. But after that show, I personally wasn't too thrilled by our interaction with the owner of Hatch. Like I said, I don't know what he was dealing with, but as they say, a first impression goes a long way. 

As for technical questions about Nautilus reels, I have caught many tarpon on my CCFx2 10/12 and absolutely love it. I've considered getting the Silver King as well and will probably add one to my arsenal before this tarpon season is over. I have been using the new X 6/9 prototype reel since last year ICAST/IFTD and have loved it too. I also have the CCFx2 6/8 and love it as well. The drag system is really hard to beat on the CCFx2. 

You could go with a CCFx2 with two spools, an 8/10 spool for bones and permit (however I personally use the CCFx2 6/8 for bones) and the 10/12 for tarpon (it's what I use for tarpon).


----------



## jamie

I run hatch personally 4+ for the 5 weight, 5+ on the 6 and 7 weights, 7+ on the 8, 9 and 10s and 9+ on the 11.
I've bought everything form Alaskan Salmon, Trout and Dollies to Bone sand permit in Belize to Reds and Jacks in the texas and lousiana gulf coast to bonito, false albacore, roosters and Dorado off western MX. have not tangled with Tarpon but the big dorado, rooster and false alb's certainly test ones drag

Never let me down. I have had several Lampson drags fail and no longer use them in the salt. 

For full disclosure I've never fished Nautilus - but they sure are beautiful. IMHO both high end reels that will likely serve their owners for many many years.


----------



## coconutgroves

Backwater said:


> What I question is a reel that expensive really needed for what you are looking for. Coconutgroves, we all know you are all about brands and getting the latest coolest looking stuff that gets all the head nods.  I get it! But sounds like you are looking more for function at a certain price range, rather than what is the coolest thing. However, are you looking for that reel that looks best for those pics or whats going to work best for the budget you want to stay in?
> 
> Btw, Great post and great feed back so far!


I could care less what others think, to be honest, but it ain't my MO and not sure how you got to that conclusion. No hurt feelings, some out there do fall into that category, so it's an easy thing to think, especially with the Hatch brand.

I primarily fish Winston B2-MX rods and have for over 6 years. Tried some of the newer rods along the way - didn't do anything better than what I have. No need to buy the newest thing each year - that isn't my bag. I find what works and I go with it - marketing doesn't hook me. I bought a Beavertail instead of a Hells Bay so I could take the extra 15k and restore my Kenner center console. Didn't matter to me to say I owned a Hells Bay. The Beaver gets it done nearly as good. So none of that is important to me.

What does matter to me is investing in quality gear that lasts. I don't want to worry about my drag failing on that 150lb poon I just hooked, or failing on that 20lb permit that just went screaming towards the deep water. Those fish don't happen that often. That's when preparation and attention to detail pay dividends.

I've fished Lamson Litespeeds on my 6 - 9 wt rods because they are light and for the cost offer a really good drag system. Ross Momentums as well on my 10 and 12. But I've ran into issues on both and it's time for a change.

More than likely on the 10 wt I am going for a Riptide. I love the cork drag on Tibor and it is easy to service. But on the 9 wt, I want to see how these top of the line, space age drag systems really perform. If they are bullet proof, I'll give it a try.

Weighing the options of the latest advancements is where I am at, not chasing what is cool or the most expensive thing to show off.

Appreciate the advice so far.


----------



## sjrobin

I am with you Groves. Go for the gear that performs in tough conditions and last a while.


----------



## ifsteve

sjrobin said:


> I am with you Groves. Go for the gear that performs in tough conditions and last a while.


Which is why I tell guys I like Abel and Tibor and if you are independently wealthy then Mako. If you have confidence in something else then by all means go for it.


----------



## Backwater

coconutgroves said:


> I could care less what others think, to be honest, but it ain't my MO and not sure how you got to that conclusion. No hurt feelings, some out there do fall into that category, so it's an easy thing to think, especially with the Hatch brand.
> 
> I primarily fish Winston B2-MX rods and have for over 6 years. Tried some of the newer rods along the way - didn't do anything better than what I have. No need to buy the newest thing each year - that isn't my bag. I find what works and I go with it - marketing doesn't hook me. I bought a Beavertail instead of a Hells Bay so I could take the extra 15k and restore my Kenner center console. Didn't matter to me to say I owned a Hells Bay. The Beaver gets it done nearly as good. So none of that is important to me.
> 
> What does matter to me is investing in quality gear that lasts. I don't want to worry about my drag failing on that 150lb poon I just hooked, or failing on that 20lb permit that just went screaming towards the deep water. Those fish don't happen that often. That's when preparation and attention to detail pay dividends.
> 
> I've fished Lamson Litespeeds on my 6 - 9 wt rods because they are light and for the cost offer a really good drag system. Ross Momentums as well on my 10 and 12. But I've ran into issues on both and it's time for a change.
> 
> More than likely on the 10 wt I am going for a Riptide. I love the cork drag on Tibor and it is easy to service. But on the 9 wt, I want to see how these top of the line, space age drag systems really perform. If they are bullet proof, I'll give it a try.
> 
> Weighing the options of the latest advancements is where I am at, not chasing what is cool or the most expensive thing to show off.
> 
> Appreciate the advice so far.



Sorry for the confusion on thinking you were hung up on brands.

Not to bust anybody's bubble, but again, take a look at this. These reels have the quality IMO to compete directly with both of the reels above. Designed my the designer of Van Staal reels, but sold way below the price of the reels above. They could easily be marketed for double their retail cost, but they're not. Put your hands on them and you will feel the difference. IMO, the best deal on any quality reel.

http://www.3-tand.com/

Btw, I don't work for them, don't market them and get no benefit from them directly or indirectly. I'm just sharing what I think is good information to the saltwater fly fishing community.


----------



## ifsteve

I have only held the new 3-tands and not fished one .....yet. They are a pretty impressive reel! One word of caution for anybody who is looking into getting one. Read their line capacities carefully. They are a bit on the low end of capacity ratings for their weight. Not bad just make sure you get the right sized reel.....

Oh and one other thing. I strongly advise against using 30# braid. That is nasty thing stuff. I have braid now on every fly reel I own but its all 50 and mostly 65#.


----------



## Wolffie

I don't have the years or depth of experience that most people do. But, I have a CCF X2 8/10 with spools lined for my 8wts and 9wts An FWX 5/6 for my 4wt trout/blue gill "trunk rod." Just got a Silver King spooled for a 10wt but have not used it outside of casting practice. I've also got a 4+ on my 5wt. The hatch has been "bling" for the most part, as I've never had a fish pull into the drag... And part of me wishes that I'd saved the cost of it and spent that money elsewhere.. I have excercised the drag on the FWX with small largemouth that have grabbed bluegill poppers... It's fine. 

Durability wise, I doubt that there is much difference. Functionally, I'd have to pick nits... That said, when I'm stringing the rod, pulling off line to adjust the drag, I love how easy and fast I can fine tune the drag on the Nautilus reels. Especially the CCF X2. With the large knob and wide range of adjustment, its easy. The FWX is just about as easy... though with the smaller knob it wouldn't be as easy with a fish on. The hatch drag is flat, and has a mushier feeling that I don't like as much... a non-issue really on a trout reel. 

I would guess that the backing capacity of each reel is overstated by 15-20%. 

Customer service wise, I've never dealt with Hatch. I dropped my X2 loading my gear after a redfishing trip in NC and didn't notice I'd bent the reel seat... Fell from the roof of my 4runner to the ground without a case. A week later I was supposed to leave for a 10 day road trip to Florida that included some fishing and discovered it the Sunday night before I left. An email then a panicked call to Nautilus, and I was able to drop my reel at UPS on my way to work the next morning, picked up my reel with a new reel seat at Nautilus as I drove past Hialeah Gardens a few days later. Easy...


----------



## sjm1580

ifsteve said:


> Which is why I tell guys I like Abel and Tibor and if you are independently wealthy then Mako. If you have confidence in something else then by all means go for it.


I'm sure that the Korean reels are nice and I sure like the Nautilus and other reels but my ultimate decision on buying a reel is this. If I am on a trip in the middle of nowhere and drop my reel on the deck or somebody tries to crush it by stepping on it, what reel will hold up and still has a flawless drag system?

I think by those standards, the list of reels gets pretty short. Personally I like Islander reels. So I would add Islander to the Tibor (Billy Pate), Abel, Mako, etc. list. Yes, Yes, I know that they can be heavy and not have super duper line pick up speeds, but you can literally beat the s#%t out of those reels and still use them the next morning. With the tight tolerances on the Nautilus, Hatch, or Korean whatever just don't make the cut for me personally.


----------



## sjrobin

I just spent an hour or so casting a Hatch Finatic plus 9 with 10 wt line and a Ross F-1 #4 with 9 wt line and after alternating a few times the Hatch combo starting feeling like a lead weight. Not apples to apples Hatch is 10.1 oz and Ross is 7.2 oz and different rods but the Ross felt very smooth. I was actually comparing the rods in gusting 25 knot winds on a local lake not fishing. I have not used a Nautilus or Hatch on big fish. I use the Ross F-1, and Evolution LT's on my rods.


----------



## Backwater

ifsteve said:


> I have only held the new 3-tands and not fished one .....yet. They are a pretty impressive reel! One word of caution for anybody who is looking into getting one. Read their line capacities carefully. They are a bit on the low end of capacity ratings for their weight. Not bad just make sure you get the right sized reel.....
> 
> Oh and one other thing. I strongly advise against using 30# braid. That is nasty thing stuff. I have braid now on every fly reel I own but its all 50 and mostly 65#.


Good info about the braid. I had a client once get his 2 fingers cut to the bone because he was using gel spun and decided he was going to touch the line when a big fish was screaming out backing. I'm still old school and use Cortland's Micronite backing instead of braid to get a little more line capacity. But if capacity is not a problem, then I use regular backing since it's smooth and bigger diameter. Bigger diameter cuts less if someone accidently touches it. So my normal setups have 20# for inshore to 9wt and 30# for 10wt-12. 

I think the 50-65lb is redundant. If you had to use the spectra braids, micro-deema, whatever, like ifsteve said, go up to 50 & 65lb test. DON'T use Power Pro (acts like a band saw).

Ted


----------



## ifsteve

Ted I started using braid about 10 years ago when chasing bluefin tuna. The amount of drag going through the water when you have 400 yards of backing out creates enough pressure to break tippets. So eventually I just bought great big spools of braid and over time as I replaced my backing switched over to braid. Even my 4wt trout reels now have braid. Two big advantages to using fine diameter backing.
1. More capacity.
2. With an equal amount of backing out compared to dacron or micron the effective spool diameter stays larger with braid giving you a higher retrieve rate.

But braid can be a bit hard on the fingers, especially the thinner stuff. I haven't had any issues with the 50 or 65# stuff at all. But really my point was more to point out that the 3-tand backing capacity listings are very weird and could confuse people. Most reel capacities are listed in 20# or 30# dacron. Some list 50# braid. But I haven't ever seen anybody list it in 30# braid. When I first looked I thought they were talking 30# dacron. And in my mind I did the mental doubling of capacity from 30# dacron to 50# braid. Result being that they had lots of capacity for the reel size. But in relooking I saw that their listings were 20# dacron and 30# braid. Way different and odd they would do that.


----------



## jonrconner

Seems to me that which reel one chooses lands up being more of a fashion statement than a pragmatic evaluation of what works best for how much. 
I also still use Micron, no fun getting your fingers sawed off by braid. But I'm old and cranky.
JC


----------



## sjm1580

ifsteve said:


> Ted I started using braid about 10 years ago when chasing bluefin tuna. The amount of drag going through the water when you have 400 yards of backing out creates enough pressure to break tippets. So eventually I just bought great big spools of braid and over time as I replaced my backing switched over to braid. Even my 4wt trout reels now have braid. Two big advantages to using fine diameter backing.
> 1. More capacity.
> 2. With an equal amount of backing out compared to dacron or micron the effective spool diameter stays larger with braid giving you a higher retrieve rate.
> 
> But braid can be a bit hard on the fingers, especially the thinner stuff. I haven't had any issues with the 50 or 65# stuff at all. But really my point was more to point out that the 3-tand backing capacity listings are very weird and could confuse people. Most reel capacities are listed in 20# or 30# dacron. Some list 50# braid. But I haven't ever seen anybody list it in 30# braid. When I first looked I thought they were talking 30# dacron. And in my mind I did the mental doubling of capacity from 30# dacron to 50# braid. Result being that they had lots of capacity for the reel size. But in relooking I saw that their listings were 20# dacron and 30# braid. Way different and odd they would do that.


Started using 50 lb., 16 strand hollow core (Toro Tamer) braid. The stuff is smooth on the fingers, thin diameter (about the same diameter as 30lb gelspun). The 50lb is easy to splice if you need to and makes great splice loops ( no knots; biminis). Since its hollowcore the stuff lays flat on your reel and doesn't bind up like gelspun. Great stuff. It is a little pricy but you put it on and forget about it. Stuff will last forever. Charkbait in California is a reliable, knowledgeable source for the stuff. They recently made up a 1500 yd spool up for me (from a 2500 yd spool) at no extra charge. Great stuff!


----------



## sjm1580

sjm1580 said:


> Started using 50 lb., 16 strand hollow core (Toro Tamer) braid. The stuff is smooth on the fingers, thin diameter (about the same diameter as 30lb gelspun). The 50lb is easy to splice if you need to and makes great splice loops ( no knots; biminis). Since its hollowcore the stuff lays flat on your reel and doesn't bind up like gelspun. Great stuff. It is a little pricy but you put it on and forget about it. Stuff will last forever. Charkbait in California is a reliable, knowledgeable source for the stuff. They recently made up a 1500 yd spool up for me (from a 2500 yd spool) at no extra charge. Great stuff!


Sorry, realized this is pretty far off the subject...


----------



## jsnipes

jamarcusray said:


> I'd go with a Nautilus. I own a Hatch 7+ and it is plenty nice, but I have heard a horror story or two about the drag completely falling apart in saltwater. The Nautilus guys are really great as well and plus they are made by Jesus himself right here in the USA.  http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/youtube/jesus-built-my-ccfx2/


Yea, I'd say the same thing about the Nautilus. I had a shitty experience, and mediocre customer support. Dont' think I would buy another one.

I will keep using Bauer's and Tibor's.


----------



## coconutgroves

@Backwater no harm, no foul brother. I understood the accusation, that's why you saw me shoot it down quickly.  I think I held a fishing rod before I could walk. So it's in my blood. Grew up fishing Zebco reels and even bamboo fishing poles. Still have the family "lake house" on a local lake, though if you saw it, you wouldn't call it a " house" - you'd probably say "shack" or question if hobbits live in it. I'm fortunate enough to have two boats, a hunger for world travel, be 3 hours from the coast, 30 minutes from the lakes, no pets and no kids. Outside of my family and friends, fly fishing and boats are my life, and I love the hell out of them both. I can pole all day long, never cast a rod, put friends on fish, and say it was a great day. That is what is important, not what brand I rep.

Good feedback on the reels guys, on the backing as well. I've rigged all my salt reels with gelspun and it is the fishing equivalent of a razor blade when fast running fish are on the other end. Great that you gain the extra backing, but don't let your fingers get near it when it is zinging off. I don't like that it flattens out over time too. And if you lose a fish at long distance (see big tarpon, marlin, sailfish), reeling it back in doesn't provide enough pressure, so it goes on the spool without enough tension and can get wrap itself underneath one another. I've had to respool a few reels because of this. And yes, that means I've lost some big fish at distance. But that is off topic.... 

I will say although it is nearly the same price as gold per gram, the hatch backing is the bomb. If anyone knows the wal mart equivalent, post it here. It is round, lays down nicely, doesn't cut, and is super durable. I would like to load all my salt reels with it, but I'd have to convince the wife to take up stripping to pay for it. She's hot, but she can't dance, so I don't think that is really an option.


----------



## ifsteve

One comment on the braid and cutting your fingers. I haven't ever had my fingers cut by braid, but I have gotten a decent burn a couple of times when I had a hold of the fly line to tight when a fish took off. The bottom line is that you shouldn't get cut from the braid (or anything else) if you are correctly handling the fight....let go of the line......dummy......

Yeah I know easier said than done....


----------



## paint it black

I've never understood that. I see people holding the backing as a bonefish rips line off. What are they thinking? I've had two fish burn my finger with fly line, an 8lb peacock on a 5wt and a 15lb tarpon on a 5wt, as they took off faster than i anticipated.


----------



## el9surf

sjm1580 said:


> Started using 50 lb., 16 strand hollow core (Toro Tamer) braid. The stuff is smooth on the fingers, thin diameter (about the same diameter as 30lb gelspun). The 50lb is easy to splice if you need to and makes great splice loops ( no knots; biminis). Since its hollowcore the stuff lays flat on your reel and doesn't bind up like gelspun. Great stuff. It is a little pricy but you put it on and forget about it. Stuff will last forever. Charkbait in California is a reliable, knowledgeable source for the stuff. They recently made up a 1500 yd spool up for me (from a 2500 yd spool) at no extra charge. Great stuff!


I switched all of my reels over to power pro hollow ace last year for the reasons you stated. I like the idea of no knots, everything is seamless. On my larger reels I can splice my fly line into the backing.


----------



## coconutgroves

Only had backing burn me a few times - you learn quickly. But it all depends on what kind of fish we are talking about - hook a marlin or sail on the fly and get back with me.  You are talking about reeling in over 100 yards, maybe 200 yards of backing and the fish can take off in a fraction of a second. You have to direct the backing onto the reel just like the fly line or it will go on in one spot. It's easy to get burned in that scenario.

Now fly line burns, that's another story. I carry medical tape and super glue with me. Had some deep cuts - had a payara take off like a rocket - sinking head line cut me pretty good, but it was worth it!


----------



## sjm1580

Agua Boa Lodge?


----------



## coconutgroves

@sjm1580 - we were the last clients at Cano ***** Lodge in Bolivia. The lodge closed the week after we left. The Rio ***** river borders Bolivia and Brazil. Had a buddy win a silent auction at CCA - got the trip for a smoking deal. Probably caught over 200 peacocks myself over 4 days. Great trip, though on the way back we were in a single prop plane and hit a wind shear that slammed us down 2,000 feet in under 5 seconds. But I am here telling the story, which is a good thing.

@el9surf - thanks for the Power Pro tip. I'll pick some up and give it a try.

Now back on the topic - thinking of getting Nautilus and the Tibor. I just love the simplicity of the Tibor drag. And that outgoing sound is hard to beat.


----------



## sjm1580

coconutgroves said:


> @sjm1580 - we were the last clients at Cano ***** Lodge in Bolivia. The lodge closed the week after we left. The Rio ***** river borders Bolivia and Brazil. Had a buddy win a silent auction at CCA - got the trip for a smoking deal. Probably caught over 200 peacocks myself over 4 days. Great trip, though on the way back we were in a single prop plane and hit a wind shear that slammed us down 2,000 feet in under 5 seconds. But I am here telling the story, which is a good thing.
> 
> @el9surf - thanks for the Power Pro tip. I'll pick some up and give it a try.
> 
> Now back on the topic - thinking of getting Nautilus and the Tibor. I just love the simplicity of the Tibor drag. And that outgoing sound is hard to beat.


Get a Tibor, and you know you are getting a tough as nails fly reel.


----------



## paint it black

You will not be disappointed with a CCFx2.


----------



## Danny Moody

coconutgroves, I have a Riptide QC and Spare Spool for sale.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/for-sale-tibor-reels-sage-xi2s-rods-line.36569/


----------



## Backwater

coconutgroves said:


>



Those are sick fish dude and a trip like that is definitely on my bucket list! I have friends from Brazil but they don't fish. So I'd be out on my own.


----------



## ejm

coconutgroves said:


> Wanted to get actual hands on feedback of Nautilus vs Hatch. I am familiar with both, but never fish them. My 6 wt through 9 wts are Lamson Litespeeds. Super light, solid drag (that sometimes needs attention), and a reasonable price. I am looking to upgrade my 8, 9 and 10 wt reels and am considering both Nautilus and Hatch.
> 
> On my 10 wt, I've been using Ross Momentum LTs. Been mostly good, but have experienced a few issues that required me to send it back and rely on another reel. On a recent trip one was giving me some trouble during a tarpon fight.
> 
> I have a Tibor Gulfstream on my 12 and love it. Considering a Riptide for my 10, but still want feedback in regards to Hatch and Nautilus for this weight. I intentionally did not include Tibor - I know what I have there since I fish one.
> 
> I will be using this mainly for my trips for bones, permit and smaller tarpon. I'll use it for reds too, but I've never had a reel issue on a red, even the bigger ones. Larger tarpon, I am sticking to my Tibor (though I do have a Momentum as my second back up reel).
> 
> My main needs are: smooth start up inertia, consistent drag tension (no skips, lock ups) and line pick up rate. Great service is a pro. This would be an 8/9 weight reel, then a 10 wt reel. I'd use the 8/9 for bones and permit, and the 10 primarily for tarpon.
> 
> *Nautilus*
> I notice the NVs are discontinued and now they only make the NV-G. No biggy, but in my research I see the CCF-X2 is their newest tech. The NV-G is too expensive, IMO. So I've been looking at the X2.
> Pros - a bit lighter than the Hatch reels. Diameter is larger, which means more line pick up (4.5" on the 8-10). Carbon/Cork hybrid drag. CCF-X2 lower in cost compared to Hatch.
> Cons - NV-G are a little pricier, heard of back order issue, which makes we wonder about service issues, though I've heard nothing but great things about their service. Nothing negative, the back order issue is my oberservation. Customization is pricey ($35 for each colored knob? How about $35 for the set)
> 
> *Hatch*
> I really like it is one line of reels. Find what works, do it well.
> Pros - Mid and large arbor both fit the same frame. Good color options included in price.
> Cons - a bit heavier on the larger models (not too big a concern at 10wt and above), not as large of a diameter compared to Nautilus (4" on the 7 Plus, which is the equivalant to the 8/10 Nautilus CCF-X2).
> 
> Looks I rate equal - so really it comes down to how great the drag and cost.
> 
> What's some actual hands on feedback of people who have fished both? Somehow I sense that Backwater is going to type a screen scroller on this one.  Just jokes BW - you have great feedback.



I fish the Nautilus on lighter weights and have not encountered any issues (therefore I cannot speak to Nautilus' warranty/ customer service). They are super light and seem pretty solid, fully sealed drags, etc. I have an older FW 5 on a Sage ZXL for trout - perfect balance. FWX 7/8 on a BVK 8wt (I alternate between the FWX and a Lamson litespeed 3x - both great reels and balance well. I like the litespeed 3x a tad better w/ the larger arbor size.

As far as Hatch goes, I have a Finatic 9+ LA on a Sage xi2 10wt for Tarpon. It's a little on the heavier side but the reel is absolutely bombproof. Smooth drag, plenty of room for backing. It is my only 10wt so I opted for durability over weight. I also picked up an older Monsoon 7/8 that had some issues with the drag clicker not working and the spool felt a little loose. Hatch was very responsive- I shipped it over to them and they fixed it up nicely and returned it within 2-3 weeks. I am not a big fan of the Monsoon due to the narrower spool vs. the Finatic. But the Finatic in the larger sizes is awesome and customer service is the best.


----------



## Classic_Matt

All great reels, but still wondering why nobody has mention the Galvan Torques? 100% made in the USA and probably the simplest reel you could own that can also stop a freight train.


----------



## Backwater

Classic_Matt said:


> All great reels, but still wondering why nobody has mention the Galvan Torques? 100% made in the USA and probably the simplest reel you could own that can also stop a freight train.


Yea no doubt, the Torques are great reels for the money! 

http://galvanflyreels.com/product/torque/

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels


----------



## Blue Zone

Backwater said:


> Yea no doubt, the Torques are great reels for the money!
> 
> http://galvanflyreels.com/product/torque/
> 
> http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels


Ted, 
Thanks for the link to the reel shootout; it's a lot more quantitative and useful than the rod shootout (I think). I haven't bought a new reel since the 90's and haven't really kept up with all the new reels, but jeeze they all look the same and to my eye pretty much butt ugly. Another takeaway-shame on Orvis for making their big reels in China and charging that kind of money.


----------



## jonrconner

All the Orvis SW reels have been made in Asia for at least 15 years, and while some of them are pretty good, you never know when they'll drop it in favor of something different, then no more spools, and as far as I know they never stock parts or repair any of these reels.
JC


----------



## paint it black

Classic_Matt said:


> All great reels, but still wondering why nobody has mention the Galvan Torques? 100% made in the USA and probably the simplest reel you could own that can also stop a freight train.


I'm assuming because the OP's question was specifically about Nautilus vs Hatch.

Galvan does make a nice reel.


----------



## coconutgroves

Danny Moody said:


> coconutgroves, I have a Riptide QC and Spare Spool for sale.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/for-sale-tibor-reels-sage-xi2s-rods-line.36569/


Too late thanks though - already got a Riptide on the way. Looks like I'l be going Nautilus NV-G on the 8/9.

I'll have a few Momentums and Litespeeds listed sometime in the near future.


----------

